# tips for feeding a fussy shih tzu



## Equestrianfriends (25 August 2011)

Does any one else have shihtzu who is very fussy eating.  my dog will leave his breakfast all day and will eat it eventually but sometimes not till late on a night we have tried different foods and he will leave it, if we give him proper meat he eats it we even have to put bits of ham or something in it. If you give him our meat he eats it straight away.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 August 2011)

Double post


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 August 2011)

Take it away after ten minutes and offer again. Don't pander to him!

What is it and how much? Smaller dogs can be easily overfaced - try feeding him once in the evening instead of twice a day - they also do feel 'please eat' pressure from us humans quite a lot - they will then just associated food with stress and avoid.

If he is bright, active, in good condition, I would not worry too much, he will not starve himself.


----------



## soloabe (25 August 2011)

I take it as a sign he wants to be feed real food.

Interested in feeding raw?


----------



## Equestrianfriends (25 August 2011)

Hi he is fed 1 of the little hero square tins with a few biscuits, we have tried him on butcher but this upset his tummy.  He is just so funny he looks at it as if its not good enough  even with other stuff he sniffs before as if he thinks its poison the only thing he doesnt sniff at is proper meat. My dad has even left some trails of his little biscuits to lead him to his food.  But we know if we just put meat we would eat down he would be there in a shot.  Here is a pic of him he is in good condition and a nice weight, i just worry hes not going to get enough and he can go for over 12 hours without touching his food.


----------



## soloabe (25 August 2011)

Ahhhhh run far far away from Asda Hero dog food!

It is crap. Like less than 10% meat crap!

Read the food threads on here.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 August 2011)

Bless him! They are notoriously fussy.

But hey, if he wants meat, he's a meat eater, feed him meat. There is plenty of info on here about feeding a more natural diet, it shouldn't cost too much extra if you are buying it anyway?


----------



## Equestrianfriends (25 August 2011)

Thankyou.  He is a funny dog even sometimes if we have had a roast we will give him some left overs and he will actually pick the peas out and put them on the floor without breaking them   I will have a look at the more natural diet for him it would be just nice to see him enjoy his food


----------

